# New game! New game!



## Flareth (Jan 30, 2010)

http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/New_Pokémon_RPG_Announced



> The Pokémon Company announced today that a brand-new Pokémon RPG is set to be released later this year for the Nintendo DS. The original press release, along with Junichi Masuda's Blog entry on the announcement, have now both been translated by Bulbagarden webmaster Archaic. Given the mention of new Pokémon being included, and the statements that these games will be an "inventive rebirth" of the series and that the staff are "doing their best to exceed every Pokémon game before now", it would now appear that this is indeed an announcement for a fifth generation of main series games as was first speculated. This would be an interesting turn for the series to take, as two generations have never shared the primary console; while Generation II could be played on a regular Game Boy, it was designed with the Game Boy Color in mind.
> 
> The February 2010 edition of CoroCoro, due out in only a few weeks, is set to reveal a "surprising announcement", which will be related to this game, as well as the upcoming Pokémon movie, Phantom Ruler Z. In addition, we now know that the episode of Pokémon Sunday to be broadcast on February 7th will include an appearance from Junichi Masada himself, though no specific details have been released about what may be released here as of yet. With no Generation V Pokémon yet revealed, this would make for the shortest amount of time between the revelation of a brand-new Pokémon and its debut in the main series should these games be Generation V.


A NEW GAME! THIS MAY BE THE 5TH GEN, PEOPLE! -is excited- :DDDD


----------



## departuresong (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome! (This happiness will fade when/if they announce a new Pokemon.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 30, 2010)

glugluglu

thankyounintendo

IneverleftyouIwasloyalIloveyouNintendo


----------



## spaekle (Jan 30, 2010)

Interested to see what this 'new take' on the series might be. :]


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm excited about this 'exceed every Pokémon game before now' business. 

I'll be annoyed if they create another electric rodent, though. >:|


----------



## ClockworkJB (Jan 30, 2010)

Could well fault the timing on this one though - announcing a possible 5th gen _before_ HGSS is released in the west could hurt them a little bit.

Probably won't have any noticible repercussions though. Still can't wait for March and HGSS.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Jan 30, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in 'upcoming games'? Oh well, I'm excited for it, even if it turns out to not be Gen 5. 

I mean, chances are that it is, especially if they're talking about introducing New Pokémon, but still. It may not be, but any (vague) news is good (but vague) news.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 30, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Interested to see what this 'new take' on the series might be. :]





ultraviolet said:


> I'm excited about this 'exceed every Pokémon game before now' business.


Same here. I'm really hoping that whatever is is as good as they say it is.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 30, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> I'll be annoyed if they create another electric rodent, though. >:|


pikachu, pichu, plusle and minun?, pachirisu; I don't think they'll be stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 30, 2010)

Mm. To quote what I wrote on the Cave of Speculative Theories yesterday:



> So PokéBeach has a translation of an announcement regarding new Pokémon games, and judging from Junichi Masuda's blog post about it, it's being developed by Game Freak. Which makes at least PokéBeach immediately jump to "the main series fifth generation games are coming!"
> 
> I'm... really skeptical about that part. They always introduce a few next-generation Pokémon during what is technically the generation before them, and there's a good reason for that: it builds hype. If they suddenly release a fifth-generation Pokémon game with all the new Pokémon at once, people will excitedly buy those games, sure, but if they spent a while before that releasing new Pokémon one by one in different games, movies, etc., people will be more interested in those, too. Why would they randomly choose to do it a different way this time when the way it's been done so far makes the most sense from a marketing perspective?
> 
> So I think it will be a spin-off series, one way or another, featuring a few new Pokémon but not all of them. Personally, I'm placing my bets on this being the "action element" Junichi Masuda was talking about wanting to add to the series a while back.


----------



## Minish (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah... I'm really not convinced this is the next generation. It just seems way to earlier to me, and like Butterfree said, they've never done it this way before.

Plus, I'm kind of hoping they don't release another generation on the DS. I disliked Diamond/Pearl because it was gimmicky and 'omg! Let's try to appeal to everyone by dumbing it down as much as possible!' :/


----------

